# You and your lawnmower.



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

As there isn't a garden section this was the next best place to post.

I'm moving to a new home next week ( rented unfortunately) and have a nice garden. So for that I bought my self a ATCO B14 commodore.

I fancied having nice striped grass.... Who doesn't and because it's not my lawn as such I'd like to take good care of it.

This is what I brought. It will be picked up next week the day I move house.




























It's got a bit of surface rust but with no problems and starts every time it was a bargain at 100. I do plan to get it a mini restore to make it look good for the spring/summer time 

So let's see what you have and your lawn also. Wouldn't mind some advice for looking after it.

All the best

Ryan


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice. Can't beat a cylinder mower, for a nice strips on your lawn.
I've got a John Deere GT235 and JX75.


Phil.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one of the best you have there the good old Atco should serve you well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a Honda with roller - its been really good mower starts first time and stripes really well


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been looking for one for ages. It was either going to be a qualcast 35s/43s or one of these. Thing is they fetch good money and I mean good. One's that are near mint are going 400+ and I dont want to spend that much on a mower. I walk wanted something that I could work on ie giving it some TLC with some paint, General maintenance ect. I've got a flymo which is good but I hate the idea of an electronic mower. Too many people I know have ran over the cable giving a 'slight' buzz and break a rcd in the process. So petrol it is. 

Seeing reviews on these and a lot of people are saying they are great and keep going hents why you still get ones from the 60's still going strong! 
I don't have a big garden but it's big enough to have stripes 

Ryan


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I saved an Atco from the rubbish tip , Took it home cleaned it up and got it working there wasn't much wrong with the biggest thing was the bottom blade not set up correctly , I did this with it earlier on this year










BTW - The patches are no longer there , I re-seeded it's even thicker and greener now


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> I saved an Atco from the rubbish tip , Took it home cleaned it up and got it working there wasn't much wrong with the biggest thing was the bottom blade not set up correctly , I did this with it earlier on this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool! I think theses mowers are unrated by a lot of people unless you know what your on about, own one or use one professionally.

Ryan


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"...Wouldn't mind some advice for looking after it."

Get the cylinder sharpened professionally, unless you have a lathe and can do it properly yourself - it'll make a huge difference, as will fitting a new bottom blade.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

That's what I want to do but I can't find anywhere that tells you a price on sharpening the rotary blade. Don't suppose anyone knows? 
The bottom blade is easy to replace. Much easier than trying to sharpen that and then set it to the correct level ect ect.

Ryan


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

footfistart said:


> That's what I want to do but I can't find anywhere that tells you a price on sharpening the rotary blade. Don't suppose anyone knows?
> The bottom blade is easy to replace. Much easier than trying to sharpen that and then set it to the correct level ect ect.
> 
> Ryan


Don't refer to it as the "rotary blade" when seeking prices, it's 'the cylinder' - a rotary blade is off a different type of mower.

Most places will price 'per inch', according to cylinder width - try any grounds-care place which does golf course work, they have the machine(s) and it's a doddle for them.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry. 

There is a goal course just down the road so I'll ask them when I next go pass. I guess rotary is one that spins on the bottom of the machine. Ie your bog standard mower?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

there is a garden/lawn section, and a good one at that..
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332071

Kev


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Sorry. ......"

No need to apologise, it's just I used to be a greenkeeper..... 
And yes, rotary are like Flymos etc. 

I'm sure the guys at the golf course will point you in the right direction - if you speak nicely to them, they might stick your cylinder in with theirs for sharpening, or better still, a lot of courses now have their own machines in house for the job.......


----------

